# Cheapest broadband and phone line package



## saphire (7 Feb 2010)

Hi

My folks are currently eircom customers. They are over 65 so don't pay line rental. They want to get broadband in order to use skype etc to keep in touch with some family members abroad. Just wondering if anyone could recommend the cheapest phone/broadband package out there at the minute

Thanks


----------



## camel (7 Feb 2010)

www.callcosts.ie should sort you out.


----------



## suzie (8 Feb 2010)

You should also consider reliability and customer service...in deciding


----------

